# Zope Kubuntu installation



## notebook20000 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich das installieren?

ich habe mit 

apt-get install zope3 bereits installiert aber das scheint nicht auszureichen . Was brauche ich noch ?


----------

